# 05 Tourmalet vs Alpe d'Huez vs Versailles



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

Has anyone ridden the 05 Tourmalet, Alpe d'Huez, and Versailles back to back?

I just got into road riding this past year after a 10 year layoff (lost 40 pounds etc. etc.) and am looking to buy my first proper road bike (previously, I was a mtb guy). My current road bike is an inherited $400 1988 Centurion cro-moly steel frame that is way too small for me (I'm 6'4" and 190 lbs).

Mostly, I am interested in daily fitness riding, group rides, and an annual century ride. My spouse has "suggested" a limit of $1500 on the bike (not sure the Versailles would make the cut with pedals).

I was originally kind of set on a Tourmalet (the metallic blue is really nice), but I have never ridden an aluminum frame for any length of time. I'm wondering if the carbon back end of the Alpe (which also looks really nice) and the spine design of the Versailles make a big difference ride wise. I would like a nice ride without having to buy a "comfort" bike, but I would also like a frame that will last a while (this is kind of a big purchase for me). I know the Alpe frame is all new, but has anyone with similar multi-material frames had any issues with them? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cyclesmith (Jan 1, 2005)

*Carbon Spine*

I personally ride the 2005 LeMond Victoire...which is the Ti/Carbon Ultegra 10-speed bike. The main differance in the Alpe and the Versailles is the frame. The difference between the Performance Aluminum frame and the Steel/Carbon Spine frame is night and day. However, if you haven't riden a bike in a while...you will be blown away by either. Personally I like the Carbon spine bikes...they give you the best of both worlds...the classic lively ride of steel combine with the weight reducing, vibration absorbing qualities of OCLV 120 carbon. The only problem that I've seen in the spine bikes are the rear brake cable bosses which are glued and rivoted to the top tube...I've seen a few of them pop out. Though I believe the 2005's are much better in that area. I personally have never had a problem, and have only seen that twice in our shop. 

A buddy of mine is an engineer over at Trek and in his opinion the Carbon Spine LeMonds are the best overall riding and handling bikes that Trek makes...I second that opinion.


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

*Thanks for the input!*

Cyclesmith, thanks for the input. Like I said, I had been kind of set on a Tourmalet until my "conscience" upped my bike limit to $1500. I'm kind of lusting after the Versailles, but the Alpe is probably more in my price range (though I have not yet priced any but the Tourmalet at by LBS).


----------



## Kconradx5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I just got back from test riding a Pilot 5.2 at the Trek Store. I was very impressed with the absense of rode buzz and the comfort of the "upright" riding position (very simular to the Roubaix). I found that it quite comfortable in the drops and I felt that I could ride for hours. I noticed during the test ride that I was not worried about little imperfections in the pavement. This sounds crazy but the all alluminum bike I am currently riding is very stiff and I find myself constantly watching for any little imperfection in the pavement. My first road bike was also a CroMoly Centurian which I was forced to replace a few years ago when it was stolen. I liked the way that the CroMoly dampened road buzz and kind of miss that old bike. It was replaced with a Trek 1000. The Trek is going to be handed down to one of my kids when the new Trek Pilot 5.0 comes in. My advice is that if you are a recreational rider who wants a comfortable ride and have you sights set on a century ride or two take a look at the Pilot.


----------



## Cyclesmith (Jan 1, 2005)

Kconradx5 said:


> I just got back from test riding a Pilot 5.2 at the Trek Store. I was very impressed with the absense of rode buzz and the comfort of the "upright" riding position (very simular to the Roubaix). I found that it quite comfortable in the drops and I felt that I could ride for hours. I noticed during the test ride that I was not worried about little imperfections in the pavement. This sounds crazy but the all alluminum bike I am currently riding is very stiff and I find myself constantly watching for any little imperfection in the pavement. My first road bike was also a CroMoly Centurian which I was forced to replace a few years ago when it was stolen. I liked the way that the CroMoly dampened road buzz and kind of miss that old bike. It was replaced with a Trek 1000. The Trek is going to be handed down to one of my kids when the new Trek Pilot 5.0 comes in. My advice is that if you are a recreational rider who wants a comfortable ride and have you sights set on a century ride or two take a look at the Pilot.


Alumium alloys have come a long way in the past few years...mix in a Carbon fork and maybe a rear stay and the bike ride very nice. The Pilot is a nice bike...but if you go to a shop that is good with custom fitting you can achieve that same "upright" riding position on pretty much any bike very easily. Some people call that a Touring Fit, and its quite common.


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

*I bought the Alpe d'Huez*

I ended up buying the AdH. The Lemond availability in my size (61 cm) is still kind of limited. I was told that the Tourmalet was backordered at least 6 weeks, the Versailles a bit more (I couldn't afford it anyway). My LBS owner (great guy, really knows his stuff), who is a dedicated Ti road rider, says he thinks the Lemond "spine design" bikes are as close to TI as he has ridden. If the AdH works out, I think my next bike will be a spine design bike.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*You did good with the Alpe*

I love my 2004. Nice and stiff and real "sports car" compared to the mtbs. I pass alot of Trek 5500's and other high end bikes so I believe it's not the bike but the legs pedaling. It will go as fast as you can pedal it....so I don't see the big deal about the make up of the frame. Unless your a pro then it shouldn't make a difference.


----------



## jonscott (Feb 14, 2005)

*concerned about AdH*



baking3 said:


> I ended up buying the AdH. The Lemond availability in my size (61 cm) is still kind of limited. I was told that the Tourmalet was backordered at least 6 weeks, the Versailles a bit more (I couldn't afford it anyway). My LBS owner (great guy, really knows his stuff), who is a dedicated Ti road rider, says he thinks the Lemond "spine design" bikes are as close to TI as he has ridden. If the AdH works out, I think my next bike will be a spine design bike.



i'm thinking about the same bike-a little concerned about the aluminum and a hard ride--have you had a chance to do much riding and if so what's the road harshness like--also did you get double or triple and why and are you happy with that decision--thanks for any input-undecided


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Adh*

The Alpe comes with carbon fork and rear triangle for the 2005. The bike is not harsh to me at all. I have 1500 miles on mine so far. The only thing is that to keep such a nice frame within the pricepoint they didn't give the topline components, you will eventually want to upgrade some of the components and wheels. I have the triple crank. I see no reason for me to have it. If I don't end up winning the lottery so I can buy a Colnago or Madone then I will change out the drive system, and get new wheels. The frame will make you very happy and you can go change out stuff as you go. Even the bike shop guys love the frame.


----------



## baking3 (Jul 21, 2004)

*harshness*

I agree with dagger. I have not felt any harshness in the ride, though he has more miles on it than I. BTW, the 05 comes with a carbon seatpost as well as the fork and rear triangle.

I went with a double. The bike it replaced was a double, and it was getting the job done. The low gear on the AdH is a bit higher than on my old bike, but I also lost 10 lbs in the bike upgrade, so I can still make it up all the hills I ride (which are smallish anyway)  .


----------

